#  > General Zone >  > Free Zone >  >  >  Condolence of my brothers at Palestine

## mjcoolz21

With a vengeance, I express condolence on the victims of cruel Jews.
Allah will respond in kind with.


*ALLAHUAKBAR*See More: Condolence of my brothers at Palestine

----------


## Mohamed

*We can follow up* *news about * *our brothers at Palestine through this site  
[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]*

----------


## azeezy

While I sare your views but deplore the spinless muslim ummah despots who rule us
peeyar

----------


## ameer

*For the third consecutive day.

*Five girls from the same family, including a 14 month-old toddler, were slain overnight when Israeli warplanes pounded a mosque near their home in the northern town of Jabaliya.
  Three boys were also killed in a separate Israeli strike on the southern city of Rafah.
  The fatalities took to 27 the number of children killed in the Israeli onslaught, unleashed Saturday.
  More than 345 people have been killed and 1,650 wounded in the Israeli offensive.

----------


## TheDreadLord

I'm brazilian and I'm really sad about these thing that are happening there.

----------


## rancio

why?

they are not people of got!!!!!

son detestables

I am sorry but its that I am feeling

----------


## ameer

> I'm brazilian and I'm really sad about these thing that are happening there.



Very thanks for your feeling 


*For all who want to know the background of this Holocaust

[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]**

[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]* (Special Pages )

----------


## ali

israel & USA has labeled Palestinians terrorists in order to justify to the world in killing them and the continuation of ethnic cleansing from their land. 
the reality is that israel is the terrorists!! by taken more land from the Pals, assassinating their leaders including women and children, locking them in a cage and throwing the key away. 
The truth is that it was israel that broke the 6 months cease fire. In November israeli terrorists entered Gaza killed 3 Pals on a pretex to stop building a tunnel, on the same day USA made F16 fired missiles killing 2 men, a woman and child.
then the rockets were send to israel. The rockets have always been a respond to israel aggression not the other way.
Hamas and Palestinians are not Terrorists, they are liberation fighters,
to liberate their own country from invaders and fighting to recover their own land from a terrorists State Israel.
What is wrong in this?

----------


## ivanilych

it is especially sad to watch american news; the bias is palpable. my thoughts go out to those directly affected by this crisis, remembering full well that it affects and reflects upon us all; regardless of affiliation.

----------


## rancio

any word?

----------


## rancio

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## ameer

*Gaza Holocaust in 'Free' Media*

It is disgusting. Hardly anything was mentioned in the "free-press" of the democratic Western. In fact the coverage in some cases equals to partner-in-crime.

Here is some examples (click on thumbnail to enlarge. Highlights in blue):

*USA media - newspapers:*

*New York Times:* Not a single word!

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



*LA Times:* Not a single word!

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



*USA media - online news:*

*New York Times:* Under "More News" a very small line: "_Israel Takes Gaza Fight to Next Level in a Day of Strikes_"

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



*The Washington Post:* Hardly seen one line, "_60 Gazans Killed in Incursion By Israeli Forces_"

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



*CNN:* "_Israeli airstrike hits Hamas premier office_."

Not mentioning the civilian house, babes, children and civilians killed. Misleading the mass that Israel is attacking Hamas only. Nothing new!

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



*LA Times:* Hardly seen five words (marked in blue), "_Israel launches offensive info Gaza_."

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



*Fox news:* "_54 killed in attack on Militant_."

Doh they have a discount on the numbers (at the time of their report, more than78 were killed).

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
At least two dozen Palestinian civilians, including a baby, were among those killed, and militants said 25 fighters died. Health officials said about 200 people were wounded, 14 of them critically.Although more than 1/3 of the 78 killed were babies and children, Fox says only ONE baby was killed!!!



*UK media - online:*

*BBC website:*

Second headline from left (marked in blue): "_UN Chief condemns Gaza violence_."

Violence ha? No mention of babies, children and civilians killed!!!

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



*UK - Newspapers:*

*The Daily Telegraph:* Nota a single word!

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



*The Guardian:* Not a single word!

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



*The Herald:* Not a single word!

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


*IHT:* very small paragraph on the left side of the frontpage.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



*Germany - online news:*

*Spiegel:* Hardly seen line at the bottom of the website

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


*
Welcome to the blind/deaf world of "human rights" and "freedom of press"!!!*

----------


## ivanilych

one can no longer go to mainstream press for facts... one encounters more in comedy mediums: in making fun of the poor quality and bias of the the press.

for those who can appreciate this angle of interpretation:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



it is video. please comment if you find it at all worth the view.See More: Condolence of my brothers at Palestine

----------


## Mohamed

this video from CNN (which normally one-sided of Israel and USA views ) Confirms that Israel Broke Ceasefire First
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

What is amazing is that so many Western leaders, so many presidents and , so many editors and journalists, bought the old lie; that Israelis take such great care to avoid civilian casualties. 

i hope if we take aloke on the following folder which discuss and clear many events

*[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link



*
<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 

and also if we have time we can listen to this 20 min lecture which cover 

* [link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link



*
<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mjcoolz21

Ya Allah,
Truly despicable act Jewish.

Really Allah does not have a competitor. God who holds all power.

Ya Allah, give us patience for relatives.
Lailahailallah

----------


## Mohamed

*People of good conscience have chosen to boycott israeli products and companies supporting the zionist entity. Their ethical purchasing decision however is frustrated by the lack of accurate information as to which companies to boycott.*

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Mohamed

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Mohamed

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## ameer

*   ..   ǿ   *  



                ()




             ()




                 () 




              ()



              ()



           ()




           ()



     ..    ( ) 





           ( )

----------


## Alibaba

-

----------

